# DCT 700 digital box having issues with DVDR & VCR...help please



## Phules_Zone (Dec 14, 2010)

hello viewers/readers

asking the below here first due to the phone lines to cable are too busy right now with everyone making appointments to get the digital boxes... 

I was not home when the Shaw cable just installed the DCT 700 digital box for our TV. Family member said that The agent made sure it was working with the TV and had linked to dvd recorder(but agent did not check recorders). The TV works fine but when I went to check my LG RH398H-M DVD Recorder and discovered that it links up but only gets channel 3 same with VCR when linked it and attempted access channels as well with same result. tried to have both recorders access channels but only getting channel 3. Reset the channels on both machines still only channel 3. checked the manuals and checked the links everything seems ok. Even tried changing it to VCR and linking DVD recorder through it but still only getting channel 3 on both machines. I'm about ready to toss it all out and cancel my services about now. anyone have any ideas about fixing this issues with my recorders? thank you in advance for any suggestions...:4-dontkno

specs...
TV is a Toshiba(14AF46C OR 20AF46C manual lists both?)
VCR is a Toshiba M-225C
DVD Recorder is LG RH398H-M
DCT 700 digital box (cable/basic have not subscribed to higher then the old cable tiers)
Basic/Cable is Shaw


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Have you tried a hard re-set ?


----------



## Phules_Zone (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you but sadly the hard reset had no effect on my recorders. 

Futher experimenting with the units indicates that with the use of the DCT 700 digital box you need to have the dvd recorder on channel 3 then use the digital box to go to the channel you want to record for example channel 45 to record the show on 45 but you cannot change the channel to watch a different programs that is running at the same time. It looks like the device prevents you from being able to watch one program and tape the another. Which is terrible. 

After being on hold for hours(in past 2 days), finally did get through to cable and was told that the device only has a single tuner in it so that is why the recorders will not allow me to format the channels in those machines. They then said if I wanted to be able to record and watch other programs while recording that I would need a PVR device which apparently has a dual tuner in it. Otherwise said to try to use a splitter. But not very helpful with instructions to get that to work correctly. So basically the "FREE" DCT 700 digital box Shaw is providing is not capable of allowing you to record a program without watching it at the same time due to lack of a dual tuner in the machine. how odd. The old, old cable converter boxes of years ago were able to do so. 

Anyone know how to use the splitter so you can get the stations to go to both machines from the digital box? Any diagrams? Any directions? Help please.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

It is odd , what would be the point if you are recording a program and not being able to watch it at the same time ? I find Shaw's explanation of the problem suspect, IMHO before you spend any money on pvr's an splitters on a brand new system, call them up and cancel your service with them stating you're not satisfied with their equipment and customer support.


----------

